# Esso Tanker



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was chatting with my brother last night, we were both with Esso in the early '60s and neither of us could remember the name of the Esso tanker that had an explosion in Milford Haven about 61-62. Oddly enough I could remember the name of the only fatality, Chief Steward Sutcliffe. (I think his name was, I didn't know him.) Any help as it's been niggling me all day.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Esso Portsmouth *32000 tons of crude on board/8th July 1960
goto http://www.aukevisser.nl/uk/id290.htm for full story.


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ta, yes, '60 would be about right, I joined the Salisbury '61. Anyone any ideas about the fatality? He was a Geordie I think. My memory's slipping after 50 years. My mind was fixated on it being the Esso Pembrokeshire even though I knew it wasn't it. Probably due to Milford Haven's location


----------



## LorraineSutcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Jacko123,
I was looking up the history on my father and came across your post here, I am the daughter of Chief Steward Sutcliffe, and you are right he was the only fatality on board the ESSO Portsmouth while at Milford Haven.

He was a geordie he came from South Shields, Tyne and Wear and his full name was James Edward Sutcliffe he was 45 when he died leaving behind his wife and 5 chlidren ranging from the ages of 6-17, I myself was 11 at the time.

Kind Regards Lorraine


----------



## guinnessmick (May 15, 2006)

i know its a different subject but can anyone tell me if the esso atlantic and esso pacific were ever under the british flag


----------



## len mazza (Nov 29, 2009)

I am amazed at the number of accomadtion decks on the rebuild,seems as if there was plenty of room on her,big cabins etc..


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Lorraine. Jimmy Sutcliffe I think he was more familiarly called. Funny thing the way memory works, after 50 years I remembered his name and forgot the ship. My brother and I were on the Esso Guildford in Mina at the time. Did one of your brothers go to sea, as I think that may be why your father's name stuck. From the Guildford to the Oxford to the Salisbury was the order of my Esso ships.


----------



## LorraineSutcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Jacko123 
Yes my father did get called Jimmy and it was my eldest brother Raymond who went to sea soon after dad passed away. I have spoke to him and he said he joined the ESSO Guildford around 1962 as a galley boy and then got promoted to assistant steward he was only about 17 at the time. He thinks the captain was called Captain Rutherford and was wondering what your name was if it would ring any bells with him.
Lorraine


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

For LorraineS
Jack Reed, from Belfast. I was A/S, Engineer's steward on the Guildford, just the one trip to Mina. I think I sailed with your brother as the name stuck so firmly in my memory. Just can't picture him in my mind. I sailed with a Geordie A/S on the Crystal Diamond called Sutcliffe about 1965 or so, small fella, a great pool player. He kept us in booze in Houston for 6 weeks with his winnings


----------



## stevemim (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Jack,
I remember you well from the Crystal Diamond,was the other a/std called Ivor maybe Ivan from London,you must have made some impression,keep in touch,
Regards,
Steve.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

guinnessmick said:


> i know its a different subject but can anyone tell me if the esso atlantic and esso pacific were ever under the british flag


Guinessmick, Neither the Esso Atlantic or Pacific ever flew the British flag. These two +500KDWT ULCC's were part of the Exxon Company International fleet operated from New Jersey in USA. The Esso Atlantic was Bahamas flag and the Esso Pacific the Liberian. Both operated with Italian officers and Filippino crews. Chris


----------



## guinnessmick (May 15, 2006)

callpor said:


> Guinessmick, Neither the Esso Atlantic or Pacific ever flew the British flag. These two +500KDWT ULCC's were part of the Exxon Company International fleet operated from New Jersey in USA. The Esso Atlantic was Bahamas flag and the Esso Pacific the Liberian. Both operated with Italian officers and Filippino crews. Chris


thank you for that information


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Steve. I lost your email addy last year when I got a new PC. Ivor I think the name was. 2nd steward was Curly,(Oz), 2nd cook another Aussie. Too damn long ago really.


----------



## bigduke6 (May 23, 2013)

callpor said:


> Guinessmick, Neither the Esso Atlantic or Pacific ever flew the British flag. These two +500KDWT ULCC's were part of the Exxon Company International fleet operated from New Jersey in USA. The Esso Atlantic was Bahamas flag and the Esso Pacific the Liberian. Both operated with Italian officers and Filippino crews. Chris



While looking for a pic of the Esso Pacific stumbled accross this forum, it was this post that promted me to join, I know its an old post, regarding the Esso Pacific/ Atlantic they were run from Fawley southhampton, by Esso international, both were Bahamas flag and the crews were British Officers and Filipino crew, (Well they were when I was on the Esso Pacific in 1990) 

There was an office in Schiedam, but the crew were managed by The Esso Office in Fawley.

I was on when we handed it over to the Greeks, and renamed capitain Michalis.


----------



## Malmac01 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Esso Atlantic under British flag*

Both the Esso Atlantic and Esso Pacific were sort of under British flag as they were registered in Bermuda from reactivation in 1987-1988 respectively. This entitled them to be part of the Royal Navy Armilla patrols thought Hormuz during the Iran -Iraq war. I think they were still under Bermuda flag when they were sold to Hellespont about 1990, the Esso Caribbean was certainly Bermuda registered when sold, I still have the flag from the handover!


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Malmac01, 
You're right ! Today's post prompted me to go and check the history of both Esso Atlantic and Pacific. They were built and operated by Esso International in USA and registered in Liberia. In 1983 during lay-up in Alesund the Atlantic was reflagged to Bahamas and operated by Esso International Shipping (Bahamas) Co.Ltd. Nassau, but operated by ECI in Florham Park, NJ. For the reasons you state, in 1987 the Atlantic was transferred to the Bermuda flag and operated by Esso Eastern Marine Ltd, Bermuda and likewise the Pacific transferred in 1988. Latterly they were operated by Exxon Company International Shipping when they moved to from New Jersey to Schiedam, until being sold to Ceres Hellenic in 1990. Both vessels were scrapped at Gadani Beach, Pakistan in 2002.
My reasons for interest were threefold, firstly as I was C/O on the Esso Cardiff in 1978 for the Lyme Bay lighterings(2) off Esso Atlantic on her first trip to Europe, secondly in the early 1980's when working at Esso Europe I got involved in the lay-ups at Alesund and the subsequent manning issues that ensued, and finally as an EPCo marine annuitant with 30 years service.


----------



## AlanCook (Mar 31, 2014)

*Esso Cardiff*

I was also on the Esso Cardiff on at least one occasion when the Esso Atlantic / Pacific were lightered in 1978. From my not very good memory, I believe Capt. Mike King was Master and the C/O was David Ling. I'd be delighted to hear from any of my former shipmates.


----------

